# 35 mm slides



## stoneware (Nov 6, 2021)

Would these slides contain any precious metals.


----------



## Marcel (Nov 7, 2021)

All I can see is a lot of cardboard boxes and a lot of plastic. How is anyone supposed to know without - at least - photos of the material?
Dissolve some metal material and make some stannous chloride tests...


----------



## silversaddle1 (Nov 7, 2021)

Old slides are very collectable right now. Subject matter is everything, as is the quality of the image. Do your research on ebay before you make a costly mistake.


----------



## GoIdman (Nov 8, 2021)

I don`t know if color slides contain pretious metals but black and white slides contain some silver. But before processing those slides, research it , maybe you have some very rare type of slides or frames or other sellable parts for which you`ll get more than its silver value.

Good luck


----------



## user 12009 (Nov 8, 2021)

In my yardsale hunts, a few years ago, one home had several boxes of slide rings like those. I like to take a peek to see if any might be worth reselling. After a few slides were looked at and all boring I saw a small box that would hold 20 from the developer. I picked out a couple and held them up to the sky. I said to myself, what the he!!? I put them back and went to the husband of the yardsale family. I told him I didn't think these should be sold at a yard sale. He looked at a few and agreed. Just then a 9 or 10 year old girl came up and asked her dad why they should not sell them. He shooed her off and pulled all the slides from the table and thanked me.

Seems the yard sale was selling off his dead uncles possessions and the slides were of a couple of naked men doing things and taking slides. One of the guys was his uncle. I do not know if he knew about his uncle's special likes.


----------



## user 12009 (Nov 8, 2021)

Marcel said:


> How is anyone supposed to know without - at least - photos of the material?


I guess you are pretty young and don't know what a slide carousel is. I am old and instantly knew what was inside. They are slide holders that fit on top of a slide projector. Each one would hold 80 or 140 color slides. As far as I know color slides do not contain any PMs.

Black and white negatives (& also x-rays) are loaded with silver.


----------



## nwinther (Nov 9, 2021)

cyberdan said:


> Black and white negatives (& also x-rays) are loaded with silver.


Photographs (photographic paper) should have even more.

Now I think back on my father - had a photo store for 27 years and developed customer and his own (professional) pictures on a Noritsu machine. Big drums in the basement with the developer and fixer. A company came to empty the drums. Only later did I realise that we could have recovered the silver ourselves. He actually had a colleague who had a machine that did just that, something rotating in a bath of developer, "collecting" the silver into black lumps.


----------

